# A friendly reminder



## shelley (May 11, 2010)

Don't feed the trolls. Just use the report button and a mod will take care of it.


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

But, It's so fun ;_; (at times).
Mmkay though.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> But, It's so fun ;_; (at times).
> Mmkay though.


Did you think before you posted that?


----------



## shelley (May 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> But, It's so fun ;_; (at times).
> Mmkay though.



:fp People like you are why trolls run so rampant. Good going, trollbait.


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

I think you guys took me the wrong way .
I should've worded it differently...

I meant fun as in like, funny. When trolls are trolling...
I still can't word that right. I'mma stop...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2011)

Bump. 

It's probably necessary for those people who replied to the guy who recently made threads with nasty pictures to remember not to reply.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 27, 2011)

THanks Zane. I think people need the reminder


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> Zane for night mod.


 
Sela was the one to suggest.
But sure, Zane's responsible, and the fact he's in GMT+10 helps.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think I've ever used a facepalm here before, but :fp to the ones who continue to post in his threads. 
Imagine how dumb he'd look if all his threads got 0 replies.


----------



## ianography (Nov 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I don't think I've ever used a facepalm here before, but :fp to the ones who continue to post in his threads.
> Imagine how dumb he'd look if all his threads got 0 replies.


 
So... let's delete our posts?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> So... let's delete our posts?


That's not the same. He already know he got your attention. 
By him never getting any replies, he actually might have actually stopped making threads.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2011)

Woner to the rescue.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

It was Woner? :tu


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 27, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> It was Woner? :tu


 
ohi. 

Yes everyone please remember that trolls are like stray muskrats- feed them once and they'll keep coming back. Don't reply and just use the report button. (A lot of people did this time, yay so proud!) We'll work on the issue of non-moderated time periods, as well as dispatching our team of highly trained countertroll moderators.

Keep reporting.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you mods for cleaning up my feed. No more v cube 7's.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 16, 2012)

Only one person reported rubixwiz031's threads. :/
If you see something like this happen, gogogo report button.


----------



## Owen (Jan 16, 2012)

rubixwiz021 put this explanation for his actions on twistypuzzles.com.

"I was not spamming, it's just that I wasn't sure which category to put it in. Thus, I put it in a few."


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 16, 2012)

Owen said:


> rubixwiz021 put this explanation for his actions on twistypuzzles.com.
> 
> "I was not spamming, it's just that I wasn't sure which category to put it in. Thus, I put it in a few."


 
Then shouldn't he have asked first? He should have known when he put it in more than one place that it became spam. Besides, the thread just could have been moved.


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who reported CodeVade's threads. 

Remember, _*do not reply to these kinds of threads*_. The posts just keep bumping the thread so more people will see it. 

Please _*only*_ post if you are the first person in the thread and need to warn everyone that the link contains a virus, in case the threads don't get deleted for a while.


----------



## uniacto (May 17, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Thanks to everyone who reported CodeVade's threads.
> 
> Remember, _*do not reply to these kinds of threads*_. The posts just keep bumping the thread so more people will see it.
> 
> Please _*only*_ post if you are the first person in the thread and need to warn everyone that the link contains a virus, in case the threads don't get deleted for a while.



yea, sorry about that. I'll report something like that next time, after I've stopped worrying about the virus that I got from stupidly clicking the link lol. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Lchu613 (May 17, 2013)

Sorry, where's the report thread button?


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Sorry, where's the report thread button?


You can report the first post in the thread. It's the triangle with the exclamation mark in it.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 17, 2013)

Aha, thanks!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 3, 2013)

Wasn't the report button much larger in the past?
Perhaps it should at least be red, or would that draw _too_ much attention?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2013)

Bump, again. Thanks to everyone who's reported the recent malicious users.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 21, 2013)

He was mean to me. LOL

gogogo globalipban


----------



## kcl (Nov 21, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> Bump, again. Thanks to everyone who's reported the recent malicious users.



I'm curious..is it the same email address for all the accounts?


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

What exactly happened? Did someone post illicit photos or a virus laden link or something?


----------



## Brest (Nov 14, 2015)

Bumping this thread due to the current wave of phishing threads being made.

Please do not reply to phishing threads.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2015)

I know Brest has bumped this "recently" but will you people please stop. You are wasting our time by replying. Just report and move on.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 21, 2016)

Obligatory bump with the recent spam post


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who has been reporting the recent spam threads.

Also... 



Sa967St said:


> Remember, _*do not reply to these kinds of threads*_. The posts just keep bumping the thread so more people will see it.


----------



## biscuit (May 10, 2016)

And... Bump. Remember guys, report the post, don't feed the bots. By replying, it just brings it to the top.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm gonna actually seriously bump for once because even though this isn't as much of an issue, better stay educated


----------

